
AMD Radeon VII, FP64 Not Dialed Back – 6.9TF of FP64 for $699 - tutanchamun
https://twitter.com/RyanSmithAT/status/1083959608371175424
======
tutanchamun
For people who require FP64 performance this seems like a really good deal.

The Titan V which also has 6.9 TFlops FP64 costs $2999, has 12 GByte memory
compared to the Radeon VII's 16 GByte, and it has only 652.8 GB/s memory
bandwidth compared to the Radeon VII's 1 TB/s.

~~~
tutanchamun
Other reports [0] contradict anandtechs tweet and say FP64 is limited.

Oh well, on Februrary 7th we will know.

[0] [https://techgage.com/news/radeon-vii-caps-
fp64-performance/](https://techgage.com/news/radeon-vii-caps-
fp64-performance/)

